# Really good price on 1DX?



## Sir Bazel (Jan 23, 2013)

As I live in Australia, I am not familiar with some of the US online companies. Can anyone give me any comments on a company called HDV Pro Broadcast Tools, Chicago.(www.hdvtools.com) - They are advertising a Canon 1DX body for just AU$4795. and the lowest price I can find otherwise is thro' DWI at AU$5559 ex Hong Kong. HDV require all buyers to use Liberty reserve to pay for the item, which is not something I have had any experience with. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Jan 23, 2013)

They seem suspicious but I have no experience with them. Take a look at this thread I found

http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?299622-HDV-Tools-Has-anyone-used-this-company

This one belongs in the "too good to be true" category.


----------



## Sir Bazel (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for that thread - it would seem that is is indeed too good to be true. You have to be carefull these days!


----------

